
Netflix to Distribute Original Programming? - curthopkins
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/netflix_to_distribute_original_programming.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d813f0961aff5d5%2C0
======
swampplanet
Look Content is still king, Netflix needs to have content no one else has.
This is the only way. I can see them offering exclusive agreements to content
providers that would be more lucrative than non-exclusive. Their competitors
like Amazon will do the same thing.

